# Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2012)

*Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Testet und behaltet einen von vier Prozessorkühler von Enermax!

Enermax ETS-T40-TB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Enermax ETS-T40-TA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Enermax ETS-T40-VD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Enermax ETD-T60-VD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games   Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax die  Chance  dazu: Vier PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Enermax-Prozessorkühler (ETS-T40-TB, ETS-T40-TA, ETS-T40-VD oder ETD-T60-VD) zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet  einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Enermax verfassen? Dann bewerbt  Euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau Ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als  Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und mehrere Prozessorkühler zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet  Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer  noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst  (kostenlos) registrieren. Gebt bei eurer Bewerbung bitte unbedingt an, falls ihr ein Modell aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht verwenden könnt oder ihr ein bestimmtes Modell bevorzugt!
 
*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und   endet voraussichtlich am 19.08.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Dienstag, dem 17.07.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## krolf (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo 

Finde ich sehr gut von euch das auch mal User testen dürfen , würde mich bereit erklären einen zu testen für Sockel 775 , mich würde interessieren wie sich die CPU Kühler im Overclock verhalten von den Temperaturen her , also wen ihr jemanden braucht ich würde sofort mitmachen , habe eine 9 Megapixel Digitalkamera , weiß leider nicht genau auf euch das reichen würde 

Gruß


----------



## daSmu (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Dann bewerbe ich mich eben als zweiter 
Da alle ja für meinen 1155er Sockel passen sollen, gäbe es keine Einschränkung.


----------



## Murphy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Gerne würde ich den ETS-T40-TB testen. Ich habe bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho gemacht und fände es interessant heraus zu finden welche Leistung der Kühler bringt. Außerdem würde ich den Kühler im OC gerne testen. Zudem ist der Kühler laut Angaben von Enermax der leiseste der 4 und das würde ich gerne in Relation zum Macho und Boxed überprüfen. Sockel 1155 ist vorhanden, somit gibt es da kein Problem.


----------



## ElFloh1986 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

_Guten tag,_

_Ich würde mich gern mit meinem MSI 870A-GS4 AM3 Mainboard bewerben._

_Ich denk alle sollten passen, würde mich sehr freuen_

_MfG Florian_


----------



## remus45 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich würde mich auch gerne als Lesertester bewerben ! 
Hätte einen AC Freezer Xtreme rev.2 und den Boxed Kühler meines FX-8120 als Vergleich hier.
mit meinem AM3+ Sockel gäb es auch für mich keine Einschränkungen 

Würde mich über eine positive Antwort eurerseits freuen 

MfG 
remus45


----------



## Penn10 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich mit einem AM2 Board.

Dies ist mein erstes mal ,dass ich bei einen Lesetest teilnehme und werde meine beste Arbeit liefern und diese mit Spaß und Elan durchführen.


----------



## Jockele (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Würde mich auch gerne um einen Lesertest bewerben, aufgrund dessen, dass mein jetziger Boxed-Kühler von AMD und Last eben relativ laut ist!
Mein Sockel ist der AM2+ mit dem Prozessor Phenom II x4 635!
Was mich nämlich sehr interresiert, ist, wie stark sich die Temperatur in Relation zu den rpm verändert! Auch werde ich die Temperatur mithilfe von einigen bekannten Tools auslesen!
Mein Gehäuse dürfte für den Kühler ausreichend dimensioniert sein und am fachtechnischen Wissen sollte es auch nicht mangeln, da ich schon öfters Kühler umgebaut habe!
Ich habe derzeit 2 Kameras, die Sony DSC-W 290 und die hervorragende Nikon Coolpix S 9200 
Derzeit mache ich die Fachhochschulreife (Abitur  ) und deshalb ist mein Deutsch meines Erachtens wirklich gut 
Also wenn ihr einem dem Tinnitus drohenden Abiturienten helfen wollt, wäre es cool wenn ihr mich als Tester nehmen würdet 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## skyscraper (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Bin dabei!

Bei meinem Test würde es vor allem um die (leider Subjektive ) Lautstärke gehen, Temps usw werden dann mit einem Intel Boxed verglichen. Außerdem, wie er mit den Lüftergeschwindigkeiten skaliert, Zubehör, Einbau (!) etc.
*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. *-Bin ich 
*- Ihr müsst einen  ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der  Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden  Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. -*Ich werde es mit Liebe machen 
*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. *-Ja, ich kann einen CPU-Kühler einbauen.
*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. *-Die habe ich.
*- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. *-Per Digi-Cam
*- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen. *-OK.
*- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details. *-OK.*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen. *-Geht klar!
*-  Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 19.08.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden. *-OK.
*- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester. *-Cool.*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen. *-Vllt, eher nicht.
*- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. *-OK.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Enermax-Lesertest bewerben.

Da ich seit nunmehr 14 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, verfüge ich über ein relativ großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Kühlern. Meine letzten Modelle, die noch in verschiedenen Systemen ihren Einsatz verrichten, sind ein CNPS 9500LED sowie ein Scythe Infinity/Mugen 1; aktuell habe ich auf meinem 2600K, den ich mit 4,2 GHz betreibe, einen HR-02 Macho verbaut. Weil mir eine geringe Lautheit wichtig ist, lasse ich den Lüfter per BIOS geregelt bei 600 U/Min im Idle und 900 U/Min unter Last laufen; hierbei ist er für mich nicht aus dem Gehäuse, dessen Lüfter alle auf 5V gedrosselt sind, herauszuhören.

Wenn ich einen der genannten Kühler testen dürfte, müsste er sich (voraussichtlich) in folgenden Punkten mit dem Macho messen:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug etc.)
Verarbeitung
Montage
Kühlleistung (@Stock; @4,2GHz; @4,5GHz) in verschiedenen Lastszenarien (diverse Spiele, Prime95 etc.).
Lautstärke
Subjektive Einschätzung, Optik, Preis etc.
Aufgrund meines Platzangebots würden natürlich alle Kühler problemlos in mein Gehäuse passen; allerdings würde ich, da ich zwei T.B. Apollo in blau verbaut habe, das Modell ETS-T40-TA aufgrund der zusammenpassenden Optik bevorzugen. 

Als mittlerweile versierter Lehramtsstudent, im vierten Semester mit den Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde in Würzburg, müsste mein Stil den Anforderungen, nach mehreren verfassten wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten, vollstens entsprechen; zum Vergleich meine Schreibe von vor zwei Jahren im A4Tech-Lesertest. Mit meiner Canon IXUS 85 IS bin ich darüberhinaus nach wie vor in der Lage, die notwendigen Photographien anzufertigen.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen erneut gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

beren2707


----------



## sciontc (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Guten Tag,
ich heiße Daniel S. und bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester.

Ich habe ein Intel 1155 System, ich nutze den PC überwiegend für Spiele.
Doch wenn ich ein Film schaue möchte sicherlich jeder eine leise Kühlung,
aus diesem Grund bewerbe ich mich. Ich werde Enermax's Kühlblock ausgiebig testen,
auf Herz und Nieren! Über Battlefield 3 und nartürlich im Office Betrieb. 

Ich werde ihn richtig durchnehmen und einen ordentlichen Bericht schreiben.

Ich habe schon vieles erlebt, Boxed Lüfter sowie den EKL Brocken diesen möchte am liebsten wieder ausbauen.
Die Kühlleistung ist leider sehr schlecht.


Nartürlich bringe ich ein sehr gutes Wissen mit!
Ich beschäftige mich schon seid gut 7Jahren mit Computern (Bin jetzt 17),
alles habe ich selber gemacht und mit 17Jahren denkt man an seine Zukunft, und da ich gerne IT-Systemelektroniker werden möchte, braucht man auch ein sehr 
hohes Spektrum an wissen. Mein Gebiet ist überwiegend die Hardware und Optimierung, Software mässig bin ich recht aufgeschmießen, Treiber optimieren und alles was zur Hardware gehört behersche ich 100%tig.
Jedoch Programme wie Photoshop oder das perfekte einrichten eines Netzwerkes nicht.


Ich möchte zum Zwecke des Testes noch mein System nennen:
CPU: I5 2500K 1155S (4,1Ghz getaktet - Wegen der Kühlung bei Spielen deaktiviert)
Kühler: EKL Brocken
MB: AsRock Extreme3 Gen.3 1155S
RAM: RipJaws 8GB 1600Mhz
GPU: EVGA 560Ti SC+OC
Lüfter: BeQuiet SilentWings 2
Gehäuse: LanCool K58 + Window
Netzteil: BeQuiet E8 580W



Ich hoffe auf eine positive Rückmeldung.

MfG Daniel S.


----------



## Kev95 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde gerne mal wieder etwas für euch testen, mein letztes Review war das, des Huntkey Jumper 300G.
Meine Hauptausrüstung ist noch die gleiche, ein i5-750 auf einem ASUS P7P55D-E.
Darauf habe ich zur Zeit die Corsair H60 im Einstaz, welche ich gerne ins Rennen gegen einen Enermax-Kühler schicke.
Meinen alten Freezer Xtreme von Arctic Cooling habe ich natürlich auch noch, sowie einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B.

Ich werde auch einige Lüfter testen und schauen ob es sich nicht vielleicht lohnt die Referenzlüfter zu wechseln.
Was bei diesen Lüftern aber optisch nicht sinnvoll wäre.
Die Topblow-Variante also der ETD-T60-VD würde mich besonders interessieren, da ich hier viele kleine Gehäuse zum Testen habe.
Wenn ich da an das Asgard denke sind nierige Kühler immer gut, aber auch die anderen könnte ich testen.

Ich hoffe ihr gebt mir und meiner neuen Kamera (_Fujifilm Finepix F500EXR_) wieder eine Chance, ich hab Ferien und vor meiner Ausbildung noch massig Zeit zum Testen. 
Sogar ein kleines Projekt für Reviews habe ich vor kurzem gestartet, schaut hier.

*Edit:* Jetzt habe ich ganz vergessen, dass ich natürlich noch ein Video machen werde, mit dessen Hilfe man die Corsair H60, den AC Freezer und den Scythe Mugen geräuchmäßig vergleichen kann.


----------



## Hadaya (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Guten Tag, 

dies ist eine sehr gute gelegenheit meinen AMD Ahtlon x2 250 (3,0 Ghz) im OC bereich zu testen,
da er mit seinen zwei kernen nicht mehr alle spiele mit macht und ich mich noch nicht entscheiden konnte
welchen CPU ich mir für mein AM3+ Board kaufen soll habe ich vor ihn vorerst zu übertackten.

Im falle das ich gewählt werden sollte würde ich Enermax ETS-T40-TA: oder Enermax ETS-T40-TB: da mein Gehäuse inneres Blau ausgeläuchtet ist

MfG 
 Hadaya


----------



## freak1234 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Getestet wird es mit der Platform eines Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Professionell und einem Core i7 2600k mit 16 GB Ram Arbeitsspeicher. Getestet wird einmal im Idle und unter Last einmal mit OC und einmal ohne mit verschiedenen Einstellungen. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek Midgard Black Window was blau beleuchtet ist also wäre der blaue CPU Lüfter recht gut.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. * Klar bin ich *
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,    euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. *Alles Klar wird aber mit Liebe gemacht der Bericht*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. *Hardware kann ich selbstständig installieren und habe Ehrfahrung von 3 CPU Kühlern*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.  *Denke die habe Ich*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.  *mit einer digitalen Kamera*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester. *Cool^^*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. *Alles klar 

mfg freak
*


----------



## Rune (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls als Lesertester bewerben. Mein Sys besteht aus einem PhenomII X6 1090T @3,8Ghz auf einem Asus Crosshair V, momentan gekühlt von einer Corsair H60. Die aufgeführten Vorraussetzungen bzgl. Hardware-Wissen & Co. kann ich natürlich erfüllen. Mein Testprogramm würde ggf. aus einem Rundumreview bestehen, allerdings mit Fokus auf das vorhandene(?) OC-Potential und die Wärmeabfuhr.

GreeZ


----------



## domi_92_ (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls als tester 

ich habe die möglichkeit, einen Athlon II 5500+ mit 3,1GHz sowie in meinem Hauptsystem Einen Phenom II x6 1090T mit 3,8GHz zu testen.
(Beide Übertaktet Athlon II 35%, Phenom II 18%)
Ich habe ein Sylverstone Fortress Gehäuse, mit einem um 90° Gedrehtem Mainboard, sowie ein InWin Dragon Slayer.
Damit Könnte ich Zusätzlich, zu einem Normal Gedrehten Mainboard, wie im Dragon Slayer, die Kühlleistung in einem Gehäuse mit Kamineffekt Testen. 

Außerdem kann ich die Daten mit meiner Corsair H60, sowie mit einem Thermaltake CL-P0114-01 BigTyp 120 vergleichen.

- Corsair H60
     -Corsair Hydro Series H60 - Testberichte und Preisvergleich von Shops

- Thermaltake BygTyp 120
     -Thermaltake BigTyp 120 VX CL-P0310-01 - Testberichte und Preisvergleich von Shops

- Sylverstone Fortress:
     -Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Fortress Serie » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W USB 3.0 Fortress - black Window

- InWin Dragon Slayer
     -Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Dragon Slayer Midi-Tower - black

Ich Beherrsche die Deutsche Rechtschreibung (Wenn ich denke, dass es angebracht ist ) und kann auch Leicht Leserliche Texte schreiben. 

Ich Verfüge Über eine 12.1 Megapixel Digitalkamera sowie über eine 8Megapixel HD Digitalkamera
auch könnte ich evtl. auf eine Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera Zugreifen


----------



## Broow (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Zuersteinmal finde ich es klasse, dass ihr auch die Leser testen lassen wollt (Fachkräfte für die Spätere Redaktion schaffen ) Da bewerb ich mich doch auch gleich !

Ich würde mich dafür interessieren eines dieser Produkte zu testen. Noch mehr interessiert es mich allerdings das Temperaturverhalten, Lautstärke, etc. des Kühlers in Erfahrung zu bringen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass mein aktueller CPU Kühler "Scythe Samurai ZZ" ausgebaut werden muss, aufgrund einer Wärmeleitpastenerneuerung und ich gerne OC betreiben würde, was mit den Modellen von Enermax sicherlich besser funktioniert.
Erfahrung als "Tester" habe ich (bis jetzt) kaum gesammelt, doch irgendwann muss ja das erste mal sein, und ich sehe CPU Kühler als guten Test-Einstieg.
Ich habe schon öfters PC's zusammengebaut & dabei schon viele verschiedene CPU Kühler montiert,demnach sollte die Montage keine Probleme bereiten.

Für dir Bilder verwende ich eine (etwas teuere)Digitalkamera, falls dies nicht reicht kann ich mir auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera beschaffen 
Bevorzugen würde ich das Modell ETS-T40-TA , wegen der LED Farben - Ich hoffe nur , dass meine 16GB GeiL Enhance Corsa nich im Weg sind.
Testsystem wäre ein Asus P7P55D-E LX mit einem i5-750 @ 2,67Ghz & Das ganze in einem Cooler Master Centurion 5 (1x 80mm Front ;1x 120mm Hinten)

Grüße
Ponte


----------



## TanTien (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Produkte/eines der Produkte testen dürfte.
Ich würde sehr gerne Erfahrung als Produkttester sammeln und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie mir diese Chance bieten würden. Ich werde mir definitiv Mühe geben, einen ausführlichen Testbericht zu schreiben. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage einen Kühler zu installieren und besitze selber einen nicht Standart CPU-Kühler (EKL Alpenföhn Peter). Ich kann mich im PC/Hardware Bereich durchaus gut ausdrücken und beherrsche die Fachsprache. Fotos werden kein Problem sein, denn ich besitze ein Canon 500D und ein Minifotostudio. Ich habe einen Phenom II x4 810 und ein Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 Mainboard. Ich bin in der Lage den Prozessor auf bis zu 3,5 GHz zu übertakten und kann die Temperaturen des Prozessors unter Last/Idle ermitteln. Unter Umständen wäre auch eine Installation auf einem Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 möglich, jedoch kann ich diesen nicht übertakten.
Kompatibilitätsprobleme sollte es nicht geben, da ich eine große Case besitze, in der auch große Kühler Platz finden werden 
Einige PC-Komponenten:
AMD Phenom II X4 810 @3.5GHz
Gigabyte HD7850 OC
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
8GB G.Skill RipJawsX 1600
Xigmatek Utgard (Case)


----------



## TiCore (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Halloa liebes PC Games Hardware Team 


ich bin neu hier und wurde *durch euren User Gaulois* auf diese aktion aufmerksam! 
er schrieb mir, das wäre eigentlich ideal für mich, also wurde ich neugierig. und ganz ehrlich, was ich jetzt sehe... is mehr als perfekt!!! 

*
warum wäre ich für euch der richtige kandidat?!*
ganz einfach, am 15.07. werde ich mit meinem Blog offiziell online gehen. da wäre dieses doch perfekt für uns alle!  
für euch, weil ihr euch auf ein tolles Review mit vieeeelen bildern freuen dürft! und für mich wäre es optimal, wegen meines Blogs 
würde mich über eine zusammenarbeit sehr freuen!  

ich hatte mal ein Review online gestellt, dies diente mehr dazu, feedback im engeren kreis zu bekommen! 
also schaut doch gern mal rein und verschafft euch einen kurzen einblick, wie das Review ungefähr aussehen könnte 



falls ihr neugierig geworden seid, hier mein blog: *T.iCore*


viel glück an alle und liebe grüße,

TiCore  

ps.: 
getestet wird einer der lüfter auf einem sockel 775 board mit einem Core2Duo E6600, der momentan mit wasserkühlung auf 3,2GHz läuft. 
Da könnte man also schön testen, wie weit würde der lüfter mit gehen und wo liegt hier die grenze bei einer doch etwas "älteren" CPU


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal um den Test der Kühler 

Zu meinen Testmethoden usw. muss ich glaub ich nichts mehr sagen. Man kann ja auch einfach unten in die Signatur schauen, wie so etwas ca. aussehen würde


----------



## Shynthoras (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich würd das auch gerne machen, wobei der Lüfter dann in einer anderen Umgebung als in Highend-PCs getestet wird:
In einem Zukünftigen server (dell Optiplex 755) mit Intel Core Two Duo E6xxx (genaues Modell hab ich grad vergessen).
Ich würde den Pc dann unter Dauerbelastung, Idle und im 24h betrieb mal testen.
Das Einbauen ist für mich einfach, da das mein Hobby und auch Beruf ist.

Hoffe das Schätzchen passt auch in das Gehäuse.....

Ich könnte den Cpu Fan auch alternativ auf einem i5-2500k testen OC mit 4,5ghz (beide Umgebungen liessen sich auch testen).
System siehe hier: http://www.sysprofile.de/id159754

Noch ne Kleine Anmerkung, ich habe kein Profiwerkzeug zum Testen der Lautstärke. !!!!!

Ich hoffe das steht aber nicht so im Weg.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## olf0r (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit bei euch für einen Lesertest bewerben.

Ich habe über ein Jahr lang für Alternate gearbeitet und dort PC´s gebaut, darunter auch einige Samples für die PCGH. Des Weiteren bin ich seit Jahren leidenschaftlicher Bastler und habe mehr als genug Erfahrung im Umgang und Einbau von Komponenten. Nicht zuletzt durch den Lärmpegel sonder auch durch meinen Studiengang (Physik) interessiert mich das Thema Wärmeabfuhr besonders. Auch hier habe ich eigentlich alles selbst schon probiert, über selbstgebaute Wasserkühlungen sowie diverse Luftkühlungen waren im Laufe der Jahre alle bei mir verbaut.

Eine ordentliche Dokumentation sowie ein strukturierter Bericht ist selbstverständlich, da ich oft Versuche und Analysen Dokumentiere und in einem Bericht zusammen fasse.

Zuletzt noch ein paar Informationen zu meinem System: Momentan läuft bei mir ein 2600k mit Standardtakt, der aber schon bei 4,2gHz stabil lief diese Leistung bauche ich im Moment aber nicht. Meine Grafikkate ist eine umgebaute GTX 680 von EVGA mit Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II Kühler, diese sollte ausreichen um der CPU in diversen Tests nicht als Flaschenhals im Weg zu stehen.

Sollte euch meine Bewerbung ansprechen würde ich mich sehr freuen einen Bericht für euch verfassen zu dürfen!

Bis dahin allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück! Ich bin schon jetzt auf die Ergebnisse gespannt!


Grüße,
olf0r


----------



## Rizoma (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

sind ja schon einige Bewerber dabei die noch nicht mal ne anständige Bewerbung hin bekommen wie sollen die dann nen anständigen Test ins Forum stellen


----------



## MacDuck (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich auf für einen Test eines Enermax ETD-T60-VD bewerben. Die anderen Lüfter passen aufgrund einer Höhenbeschränkung von 90 mm nicht in mein Gehäuse.
Zu meiner Ausstattung: Thermaltake eSports Armor A30 mATX LAN Case, ASUS Rampage III GENE Mainboard, 8GB G'Skill RAM, Core i7 930 (Non-OC), 1x OCZ 60GB SSD, 1x OCZ 120GB SSD, 1x Saphire HD 7770OC. Prozessorlüfter ist ein Scythe BIG Shuriken.
Getestet würde: Lärmentwicklung gefühlt und sofern das Messgerät mitspielt reell (BIOS Settings Turbo, Quiet, Auto), Stresstest mit Prime95 samt Temperaturüberwachung, Dauertest mit div. Spielen.
Hintergrund zu mir selbst: derzeit arbeite ich im IT Umfeld (Support) eines Automobilkonzerns und bringe eine mehrjährige Erfahrung mit.

Viele Grüße
McD


----------



## m1ch1 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Würde auch gern einen der Lüfter Testen.

Als System käme ein core i5 750 zum Einsatzt. Als Vergleich würde ein Prolimatech Megahalem dienen.

MfG M1ch1


----------



## felix2022 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Guten Tag,
ich würde mich gerne für einen Test für ein AM2+ Mainboard bewerben. Eine gute Spiegelreflexkamera besitze ich und das nöte Wissen auch. Ich würde den Kühler mit dem AMD Phenom 9750 und unter verschiedenen "Gehäusebelüftungsszenarien" sowie in verschiedenen Gehäusen auf Lautstärke, Temperatur, etc. testen. Diese Tests würde ich in Kooperation mit meinem Nachbarn durchführen.

Grüße Felix!


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Würde diesen Kühler gegen den H80 und den Dark Rock Advanced C1 antreten lassen.Als Benchmark würden Prime95 und 3DMark 2011 kommen, getestet wird er auf einem Phenom 955BE @ 3,2 , 3,6 und 3,8 ( @1,45V ) auf einem Asus M5A99EVO X, GTX570 GLH und 8 GB DDR III

Temperatur wird mit Coretemp gemessen, zusätzlich würde von Fluke ( http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/dede/Thermometer/Infrarot-Thermometer/Fluke-62.htm?PID=56096 ) noch ein Oberflächentemperaturfühler mit ins Boot kommen, um die Kühlertemperatur zu messen.

Dokumentiert wird das ganze mit Hilfe einer Pentak K-R  ( Pentax K-r - SLR-Kameras - PENTAX RICOH IMAGING DEUTSCHLAND GmbH )  mit 18 -55 Objektiv, zusätzlich habe ich noch ein 70 - 300mm Objektiv und ein Stativ.

Verpackt wird das ganze in einen Silencio 550 von Cooler Master ( Silencio 550 - Cooler Master ), welcher mich im Laufe dieser Woche endlich erreichen sollte.

Die Lautstärke kann mit Hilfe von div. dba Messgeräten durchgeführt werden.

Ich hoffe das reicht, ich würde mich über ein "Testobjekt" wahnsinnig freuen


----------



## sciontc (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*



sciontc schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich heiße Daniel S. und bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester.
> 
> Ich habe ein Intel 1155 System, ich nutze den PC überwiegend für Spiele.
> ...



Guten Tag, ich bin es nochmal,
ich habe soeben noch den alten Intel Boxed Kühler gefunden, und derzeit habe ich den EKL Brocken.
Ich kann somit den Enermax Kühler mit dem Boxed Intel und dem EKL Brocken vergleichen, in Games sowie Idle uvm.!
Bei den Games werden nur CPU lastige Games getestet, das heißt die gängigen die ich auch habe.

Dies wären unteranderem:
Battlefield 3
Shotmania (Beta)
TrackMania Canyon
CoD MW3
Assassins Creed Revelation
Need for Speed Shift 2
Dirt 3
Portal 2
Da alle Games unterschied die CPU auslasten werde ich nartürlich die Testergebnisse beschränken, wenn ein Spiel die CPU nur 20% auslastet, kommt es weg.
Aber Battlefield 3 kommt ganz klar in den ausgibigen Vergleich! Die Auslastung liegt schon beim I5 2500K bei 4x 100%! 

Ich denke ich habe alles was ich in der eile vergessen habe zugefügt.

MfG Daniel S.


----------



## Anacron (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo, die Idee, dass Leser auch mal ran dürfen, finde ich sehr gelungen 

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und gehe in die 9 Klasse einer IGS, neben Schule sind meine Hobbys: allerhand mit dem PC, und Modding aller Art (mein aktuelles Projekt ist der Fan Mod eines 24 Port Rack switches).

Den CPU Kühler könnte ich auf den Sockeln AM3 (AMD Phenom II X6 1090T) und 775 (Intel Pentium D 820) testen. Mit Overclocking habe ich noch nicht sehr viele Erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb könnte ich nur im Standardtakt testen.Testen würden ich im offenen Aufbau.

Die Fotos würde ich mit einer Canon EOS 450D, in einem DIY Fotostudio machen.

Über die Teilnahme würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Anacron


----------



## Castercel (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Bewerbung  zum Kühlertester,

hiermit Bewerbe ich mich zum Kühlertester mit folgendem Pc-System.
sysProfile: ID: 92928 - Ralf21
Videos würde ich mit MSI-Afterburner 2.2.2 durchführen.
Mein System würde ich dann mal mit den vier Kühlern ausführlich übertakten.
Da ich einen Standart Coolermaster Kühler sowie eine DeepCool Killer Whale 120mm Kühler verbauen kann.

Gruss der Bewerber Castercel


----------



## n3rd (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo liebe Liebende!

Ich möchte mich hiermit für die Erstellung eines Reviews über den Enermax ETD-T60-VD bewerben.
Es fällt immer jedem "Aufrüster"/"Zusammenbauer" schwer einen passenden CPU-Kühler zu finden,
der in die auf dem Markt vorhandenen konventionellen µ-ATX- und HTPC-Gehäuse passt und zudem
eine gute Kühlleistung mit sich bringt und zudem flüster leise ist. Da ich ebenfalls ein stolzer Besitzer 
eines µ-ATX-Gehäuses bin, ist mir diese Problematik nicht fremd. Meine Test-Hardware kann man 
aus meinem Benutzerprofil entnommen werden.
Ihr würdet mir einen echt großen Gefallen tun, wenn Eure Auswahl auf meiner Wenigkeit landen sollte,
da ich besonders gerne an meinem Hobel bastele. 

Lg. n3rd


----------



## BloodyBlackout (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Sehr schönen Tag euch allen,

mich würde es sehr reizen bei dem Projekt mitzumachen. Ich bin ehrlich, mich reizt es, dass man die Lüfter behalten kann allerdings habe ich auch Spaß am Schreiben.

Ich würde Tests mit meinem Intel i5-2500k durchführen und zwischen dem Boxed-Lüfter von Intel vergleichen. Ich würde auf Benutzerfreundlichkeit (für Anfanger geeignet?), Lautstärke (eigenen Empfinden), Style und natürlich auf Temperaturen beim Spielen und im  Normalbetrieb achten.

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich kein Experte bin sondern nur ein Hobbybastler. Ich würde es eher so gestalten, dass jeder meinen Bericht nachvollziehen kann. Also ein Review für Jedermann aber dennoch mit unentbehrlichen Informationen. Außerdem steht mir eine Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung.

Was ich noch vielleicht einbringen kann, was mir vielleicht zu Gunsten kommt: Vor 2 Jahren ist mein Bericht von einem Interview eines Deimler Arbeiters, in höherer Position, in die Regionalzeitung gekommen. (Link im Anhang)

Wie ihr seht hab ich schon eine kleine Vision und würde mich sehr freuen eines der Geräte zu testen. Mir ist egal welches, da stelle ich keine Ansprüche. Und ich hätte keine Scheu es negativ zu bewerten weil es "geschenkt" ist.


MfG
BloodyBlackout

PS: Ich wünsche allen anderen sehr viel Glück eines der Geräte testen zu können.


----------



## ruffy1978 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Moin

Da mach ich doch glatt mit!^^

Gibt es denn vordefinierte Testpunkte für den Testbericht, oder hat man da volle Handlungsfreiheit?

Spontan fällt mir jetzt ein vergleich mit meinem vorhandenen Kühler (Mugen2) und dem Boxed-Kühler meines Phenom II X4 965 ein.

Für Silent-Liebhaber könnte ich den Kühler auch mal mit den sehr leisen Enermax Everest UCEV12 Propellern testen. 

Ausserdem könnte ich testen, ob die Enermax Kühler genug Spielraum für Overclocking lassen.

Und nicht zu vergessen die üblichen Kriterien wie: Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Verarbeitung, Lieferumfang usw...

Würde mich freuen wenn das klappt!


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Guten Abend oder auch guten Morgen,


hiermit möchte ich mich wie viele andere für die Tests mit dem Enermax CPU Kühler bewerben.

Wie man offenbar sehen kann bin ich ein Mitglied in diesem Forum und das nicht seit gestern, mit der Gramatik habe ich keine Probleme so das ich den Punkt mit der ordentlichen Schreibe "abhaken" kann.​
*Getestet werden würde der Enermax Kühler mit folgendem System:*



AMD PhenomII X4 B55 (alias X2 555) welche bei 4GHz Standard getaktet wird
8GB DDR3 RAM von Mushkin
ASRock 880G Pro3
2x 500GB HDD (Samsung & Seagate) - 1x 128GB SDD Agility3
500W NT von BeQuiet (E5)
und zum Schluss dient das Xigmatek Midgard II mit 2x 140mm und 2x 120mm Lüftern von BeQuiet als Gehäuse


Als Referenz zum testen würde ich diesen Kühler nehmen, ich denke damit kann man direkte Vergleiche erzielen, als Wärmeleitpaste dient die altbegehrte MX3.


Zum Fotographieren der Komponenten usw. würde eine Sony Cybershot Kamera genutzt werden.


Zu meiner Person kann ich nur sagen das mir Hardware nicht unbekannt ist sowie keine berührungs Ängste bestehen, CPU Kühler mögen vielleicht manchmal komplieziert sein aber nicht das unmachbare.


*Getestet wird nach folgenden Kriterien:*​


Verpackung
Inhalt
Zubehör
Qualität
Temperaturen zur Referenz 

uvw.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einwenig überzeugen und würde mich über ein positives Ergebniss freuen.


ru.
Clawhammer


----------



## Behzad (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test mit dem Enermax CPU Kühler.


Getestet wird der Kühler an meiner i5 2500K. Der Enermax CPU Kühler wird verglichen mit dem CPU Boxed Kühler und dem Corsair H50 Kompakt Wasserkühler.

Weitere Informationen über das Testsystem können sie anhand meines Profils entnehmen.
Die Fotos werden mit einer Canon Spiegelreflex Kamera gemacht.

Test erfolgt unter folgenden Kriterien.

Verpackung
Inhalt
Zubehör
Qualität
Temperaturen zur Referenz
Overclocking

Ich hoffe Sie sind von mir überzeugt damit sie auch ein tolles Review erhalten. 

MfG Behzad


----------



## harl.e.kin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich nun auch mal um einen Lesertest bei Euch bewerben. Ich finde die Aktion Klasse, weil ich denke, dass ein Userreview ein ganz anderes Standing bei den Usern hat als ein professionelles Review mit Profiequipment. 

Testen würde ich ganz gern einen der Towerkühler, da ich bereits einen Noctua besitze und ich somit besser vergleichen könnte als mit einem Topdown-Kühler. Naürlich würde der Kühler auch mit Boxed Varianten und den Kühlern anderer Hersteller verglichen. 

Testplattformen sind ausreichend vorhanden, sowohl Sockel 775(verschiedene CPUs) als auch AM3. Sicher lässt sich in meinem Hardwarewust auch noch der ein oder andere ältere Sockel auftreiben.

Fotos würde ich mit meiner Canon 550D schießen und euch natürlich auch im RAW-Format zur Verfügung stellen. Somit könntet Ihr sie auch für euer Printmagazin verwenden.

Dann warte ich mal gespannt auf eure Entscheidung, und würde mich freuen einen der Kühler zum Testen zu erhalten.


----------



## TheRealStone (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion, liebe Forenmitglieder,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. (Wer hätte es gedacht...)
Ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken Tests  zu verschiedene Hardwarekomponenten zu schreiben allerdings fehlte dann immer die Zeit...
Da kommt mir die Aktion von Enermax und PCGH sehr entgegen...
Aufgrund der Tatsache dass jetzt Ferien sind stellt dieser Faktor (zum Glück!) kein Problem mehr da !

Testen würde ich nach folgenden Schwerpunkten:
- Lieferumfang/ Verpackung
- Montage (Bedienfreundlichkeit)
- Subjektiever Eindruck der Lautstärke 
- Kühlleistung ( Serienbelüftung )
- Kühlleistung ( Referenzbelüftung )
- Kühlleistung mit OC

Leider fehlt mir das Equipment um die Lautstärke der Lüfter exakt zu messen nichtsdestotroz werde ich  selbstverständlich versuchen diesen (für mich sehr wichtigen Faktor) in den Test einzubeziehen dann allerdings "nur" als subjektive Bewertung...
Für die Temperaturmeßung würde ich die Programme Core Temp. und HWMonitor verwenden außerdem kommt noch ein Laserthermometer zum Einsatz.

Ich Besitze außerdem noch einen Intel Boxed Kühler, einen Prolimatech Genesis und einen Noctua NH U9B SE2 als Vergleichkühler.
Als Referenzlüfter würden ich Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2 verwenden.
Als Wärmeleitpaste würde eine Arctic MX2 zum Einsatz kommen.
Fotos mache ich mit einer Canon Spiegelreflexkamera.

Da ich mich (vorallem in letzter Zeit ) sehr intensiv mit dem Thema Hardware auseinandersetze sollte es keine Probleme beim Handling eines Cpu Kühlers gebe...

Um den Prozessor unter Last zu setzen verwende ich Prime95 Battlefield3 und Max Payne3

Mein Testsystem sieht so aus:
Intel Core i7 2600K
Asus P8 Z68 Pro Gen 3
Coolermaster Silencio 550 ( Mit 2 zusätzlichen Lüftern im Deckel und einem zusätzlichen im Boden... ) 

Da ich grundsätzlich spaß am Schreiben habe werde ich mein bestes geben sollte ich einen der Kühler als Testobjekt erhalten!

Ich würde mich über ein Positives Feedback von eurer Seite aus sehr Freuen!

Gruß 

TheRealStone


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich und mein PC moechten uns fuer den Test der CPU Kuehler bewerben. 
Mein PC ist folgendermaßen ausgestattet: phrnom 1055t mit 6870 und 4gb ram
Das Gehause ist groß und hat sehr viele Luefter.


Mfg
SOLID


----------



## lunar19 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo,

wie Ihr ja auch schon bemerkt habt, schreibe ich seit Längerem immer mal wieder Reviews für bestimmte Produkte. Dabei habe ich versucht, mich auf Kühlprodukte einzustellen und kann daher (im Vergleich) recht viele Referenzwerte vorweisen. Meine Werte wurden bis jetzt für diese Kühler ermittelt:

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Thermalright True Spirit
Noctua NH-L12
Boxed Kühler von AMD
Darüber hinaus besteht mein Testsystem aus einem auf 4,0 GHz übertaktetem AMD Phenom II 955 BE und einem Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3. Beide sind beliebte Produkte der Mittelklasse und könnten so gut den angebotenen Kühlern entsprechen. (Sonstige Komponenten: 8 GB G.Skill RAM 1333 MHz, CL7; Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 OC; Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 580W CM)

Mein Testablauf zu anderen CPU-Kühlern würde ich in großen Teilen so lassen wie in den unten aufgeführten Reviews, allerdings muss ich mir langsam mal etwas für die Lautstärke überlegen. So gesehen sähe mein Testablauf also grob so aus:

Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Verpackung/Eindruck
Kühler im Detail
Lüfter im Detail
Montage (AMD und Intel)
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Besonderheiten
Fazit
Dabei wird das getestete Produkt natürlich in Relation zu anderen Kühlern gesetzt und fachgerecht bewertet. 

Ich denke, von den Fotos und dem Schreibstil her muss ich nicht viel mehr schreiben, guckt euch einfach meine Reviews an und schaut, ob es euch zusagt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...x-clipeus-der-schild-fuer-deine-hardware.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...er-raeuber-oder-ausgeglichener-angreifer.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nlage-aus-dem-hause-teufel-teuflisch-gut.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nf-f12-pwm-die-neue-referenz-der-luefter.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-fan-bundle-der-noch-bessere-true-spirit.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...noctua-nh-l12-kleiner-kuehler-ganz-gross.html

PS: Egal wie es ausgeht, ich find eure Aktionen super 

EDIT: Ich bevorzuge keinen Kühler speziell, hätte aber sicher mit allen meinen Spaß


----------



## aliriza (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Mein Name ist Ali Riza und bin 20 Jahre alt.

Ich bin schon seit 2.03.2011 Mitglied und beteilige mich täglich im Forum. Ich sehe mir gerne Reviews und Tests zu Produkten an.
Da mich immer interessiert welches Produkt für wen geeignet ist und welche Hardware die Beste ist.

Mit Liebe werde ich einen Bericht schreiben, da ich Spaß an der Sache habe.

Ich habe schon mit 9 Jahren angefangen mit meinem Vater am PC zu schrauben und bald konnte ich schon alles alleine.
Ich bin handwerklich begabt und habe Erfahrungen mit verschiedener Hardware sammeln können.
Zu dem auch kürzlich mit dem EKL Brocken.

Ich habe eine gute Rechtschreibung.

Ich besitze eine Nikon D3000. Die Nikon ist eine leistungsstarke Spiegelreflexkamera.

Die CPU Kühler werde ich unter anderem mit
Battlefield 3 testen, da es ein sehr beliebtes Spiel ist.
Dort wird die Temperatur/Lautstärke unter Last bei Spielen gemessen.
Zu dem werde ich die CPU unter Prime95 auslasten mit einem konstanten FFT-Size.
Somit wird die Temperatur Messung genauer.
Außerdem werden die Kühler mit verschiedener Spannung getestet.
Zu dem werde ich auch andere Lüfter an die Kühler montieren.
IDLE zustand wird natürlich auch gemessen.

Eine genaue Beschreibung zum Testverfahren wird dann veröffentlich, wenn ich die Küher getestet haben sollte.


Einleitung
Details/Lieferumfang
Testsystem
Montage
Testlauf/Temperaturen
Fazit


----------



## xX FC Bayern Xx (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich möchte hiermit bestätigen das ich dabei bin  , Super Aktion, Habe leider ein nicht so gutes System aber ich kann alle mit Sockel AM2 testen MFG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hallo

So nun bewerbe ich mich auch als Tester für die ETS-t40/60.

Ich würde denn wie folgt auf Bauen:



Vorwort/Danksagung
UnBoxing mit Video
Montage
Test mit Kühler und Lüfter Vergleich
Fazit mit Pro und Contra (villt auch mit Video)
Und ja ich weiß um meinen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik aber diesen Test würde ich natürlich vor der Veröffentlichung noch mal von jemand korrigieren lasse.


----------



## StefanW12345 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hier mit würde ich mich bewerben für den enermax Kühler zu testen.
Würde ihn auf einen 775 Sockel mit q6600 testen vieleich auch  auf einen 1366 mit i7 930.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich würde mich auch bewerben für das System was ich unten habe suche ich schon eine weile einen Luftkühler der genug Wärme weg schafft damit ich meinen 2500K auch in meinem Casemod Gehäuse übertakten kann.
Das problem dabei das der Kühler auf sehr kleinem Raum sehr viel Wärme abführen muss.
Am meisten bin ich daran interessiert den Enermax ETD-T60-VD zu testen da es wenig gute Topblow Kühler gibt und dieser auf dem Bild, durch seine 8 Heatpipes, einen guten eindruck macht.
Wäre schön wenn es Klappt. 
Testen würde ich auf einem 2500K 1155 (OC) und einem D920 (auch OC aber ein Hitzkopf)


----------



## Sn0w1 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Dann wohl nochmal schnell bewerben 

Also da mein aktueller Standardkühler ja leider nicht wirklich viel schafft wäre das natürlich der perfekte Vergleich (das ist wirklich nur son Minilüfter).
Mit Kühlern habe ich schon immer sehr viel zu tun gehabt, grade im CPU Bereich,da grade die bei mir immer am schlimmsten waren und ich da nie wirklich gute Leistungen erbracht habe. Grade dadurch habe ich gelernt mit slchen Dingern umzugehen, weshalb ich mich bei nem Kühlertest natürlich ganz besonderes freue (einer meiner ältesten Kühler ist auch in der Fail-Ecke irgendwo mal zu sehen gewesen^^).
Testen würde ich das ganze unter Vollast von einem Q6600 der um 25% auf 3,0GHz übertaktet ist (Sockel 775).

Welches Modell ist mir dabei aber ansonsten egal, würde mich aber riesig freuen meine Tests mal einmal nicht auf Spiele zu begrenzen (NFS/D3/WOW etc etc) sondern das ganze mal auszuweiten.
Grade der Vergleich zum Standardkühler dürfte interessant werden, ebenso die übertaktung des Prozessor wird bestimmt ein tolles Ergebnis darbieten, welches ich dann natürlich fein säuberlich und schön verpacken werde in einem ausführlichen Beitrag, welcher (grob) folgendermaßen aufgebaut sein wird (wird natürlich noch weiter ausgeführt, das wäre aber mit das was mir erstmal einfällt):

- Allgemeine Infos zum Kühler (Abmessungen, Gewicht, Preis etc)
- Optischer Eindruck (Verarbeitung)
- Handling (Einbau einfach)
- (Kühl-)Leistung (Normal, Overclocked)
- Stromverbrauch
- Lautstärke, RPM
- Vergleich zum Standardkühler (Leistung, Gewicht, Preis etc)
- Pro/Contra im allgemeinen
- Eigene Meinung (Empfehlenswert or not)

ggf. werden noch kurze Videos gedreht vom unboxing, Einbau und dem anschließenden Pro/Contra


Auf einen schönen Test,
Sn0w1

EDIT: Aus platzgründen wäre der Enermax ETD-T60-VD aber mein Favorit für einen Test. (Was nicht heißt das ich die anderen nicht auch hineinkriegen würde ^^)
EDIT 2: Digitale Fotos werden natürlich mit ner Spiegelreflex gemacht , Und Beiträge schreiben kann ich auch, das wurde mir zumindest des öfteren mal mitgeteilt.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich bewerbe mich für den Enermax Lesertest. Da ich bereits einen ETD-T60-VD besitze interesse ich mich nur für die anderen 3 (Enermax ETS-T40-TB, Enermax ETS-T40-TA, Enermax ETS-T40-VD)
Für den test kommt das System aus meiner Signatur zum Einsatz, allerdings wird eine andere Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommen. In dem Test werde ich versuche Vergleiche zum ETD-T60-VD und eventuell zum Scythe Grand Kama Cross in Bezug auf Montage, Kühleistung und gefühlte Lautstärke legen. Das Unboxing wird per Fotos dokumentiert.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet. Die Auswahl der Lesertester erfolgt morgen.

--> Thread geschlossen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich habe zwei gute Nachrichten und eine schlechte:

- Gut: Die Lesertester wurden ausgewählt und angeschrieben. (Die Rückantworten stehen noch aus.)
- Schlecht: Wer keine PN im Posteingang hat, wird bis zum nächsten Lesertest warten müssen.
- Gut: Der nächste Lesertest startet sehr bald und dreht sich auch um CPU-Kühler.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich nehme mal eine gute und eine schlechte mir. Freue mich auf den nächsten Lesertest und viel Spaß den Auserwählten mit ihren Testobjekten


----------



## Sn0w1 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

So, hab Stephan vor 2 Minuten geschrieben, wo bleibt meine Lieferung?   Muss nen Artikel verfassen :o


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Nach der soeben geschriebenen (und katastrophal verlaufenen) Klausur, hat mich die PN doch sehr gefreut. Nach den letzten Prüfungen (26.07) werde ich den Kühlertest dann angehen, quasi als kleines Geburtstagsgeschenk.

Edit: Ein Leidensgenosse (auch in Wü?). Wenigstens ist dieses Semester die Klausurenwoche (wobei ich mehr vorher und hinterher habe) etwas früher angesetzt, letztes Sommersemester habe ich am 28. frühs um 8 und mittags um 14 Uhr eine Klausur geschrieben. Da ging am Tag vorher natürlich nichts, war ein toller 21. Geburtstag.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Nach der soeben geschriebenen (und katastrophal verlaufenen) Klausur, hat mich die PN doch sehr gefreut. Nach den letzten Prüfungen (26.07) werde ich den Kühlertest dann angehen, quasi als kleines Geburtstagsgeschenk.


 
Noch einer der bis 26.7. leiden muss


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Juhu ! 

Danke noch PCGH für das vertrauen !


----------



## Sn0w1 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

So, 3 stehen also fest..

beren2707, CrimsoN 2.0 und meine Wenigkeit.. wer ist der vierte glücklichke?


----------



## Broow (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Glückwunsch den Auserwählten! 
Dann werd ich wohl gebrauch von meiner neune MX-2 machen müssen 

Und dabei auf den nächsten Lesertest warten


----------



## TheRealStone (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Der vierte glückliche bin ich!


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Glückwunsch


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Hiermit bestätige ich folgende Tester:
ETS-T40-TA --> beren2707
ETS-T40-TB --> CrimsoN 2.0
ETS-T40-VD --> TheRealStone
ETD-T60-VD --> Sn0w1

Wie angekündigt gibt es bereits den nächsten Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Sehr schön, direkt mal bewerben. Vllt klappts ja diesmal


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Die ETS-T40-Tester haben soeben eine E-Mail mit vier Info-PDFs erhalten, Sn0w1 hat eine E-Mail mit drei Info-PDFs erhalten. (Zum ETD-T60 gibt es ein PDF weniger.) Die von Enermax stammenden PDF-Dateien enthalten Informationen, die euch bei der Vorbereitung und/oder Erstellung eures Lesertests helfen können. Enermax steht euch übrigens für etwaige Fragen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Und das kann ich NUR empfehlen 

Wenns Probleme gibt oder sonst was, meldet euch bei denen. Ihr werdet sicherlich einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner erhalten.


----------



## Sn0w1 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Na dann mal nur noch auf das Paket warten.. Wäre ja geil wenns heute noch kommt, habe nämlich passenderweise die Nacht über sturmfrei und somit genug Zeit 

EDIT: Erstmal die Mail lesen , das hilft


----------



## Korbi97 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen die neuen CPU Kühler zu testen. Getest wird mit einem AMD FX 8150 auf einem Asus Sabertooth 990fx mit 16gb Corsair RAM. Vergleichen könnte ich den Kühler mit der Antec H2O 620 und dem AMD Boxed Kühler. Ich kann diese auch mit Enermax T.B silence oder Aerocool Lüftern ausstatten. Kenne mich gut mit Kühlern aus und kann mit der Nikon D3100 und der Olympus 590 uz auch gute Fotos vom Tetaufbau machen. Gemessen wird dann mit coretemp oder der Asus AI suite. Zum aufheizen wird prime 95 verwendet. Auch kann ich mit Spielen testen. Ich werde ebenso overclocking betreiben um richtig viel Abwärme zu erzeugen. Ich würde auch evtl. Das System aus dem Gehäuse(Aerocool Vx e Pro LE) bauen, damit der Test nicht durch die Gehäusebelüftung beeinflusst wird. Hier würde zum Vergleich auch ein modernes AMD System zur Verfügung stehen, das durch den Bulldozer ausreichend Abwärme produziert. Es ist mir egal welchen der Lüfter ich testen soll


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*



Korbi97 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr freuen die neuen CPU Kühler zu testen. Getest wird mit einem AMD FX 8150 auf einem Asus Sabertooth 990fx mit 16gb Corsair RAM. Vergleichen könnte ich den Kühler mit der Antec H2O 620 und dem AMD Boxed Kühler. Ich kann diese auch mit Enermax T.B silence oder Aerocool Lüftern ausstatten. Kenne mich gut mit Kühlern aus und kann mit der Nikon D3100 und der Olympus 590 uz auch gute Fotos vom Tetaufbau machen. Gemessen wird dann mit coretemp oder der Asus AI suite. Zum aufheizen wird prime 95 verwendet. Auch kann ich mit Spielen testen. Ich werde ebenso overclocking betreiben um richtig viel Abwärme zu erzeugen. Ich würde auch evtl. Das System aus dem Gehäuse(Aerocool Vx e Pro LE) bauen, damit der Test nicht durch die Gehäusebelüftung beeinflusst wird. Hier würde zum Vergleich auch ein modernes AMD System zur Verfügung stehen, das durch den Bulldozer ausreichend Abwärme produziert. Es ist mir egal welchen der Lüfter ich testen soll


 
Für die Enermax Kühler bist du zu spät. Hier gehts weiter:
Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Verflucht warum habe ich nicht da mit gemacht der is viel besser


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Die Chance ist zwar gering aber vermutlich dennoch vorhanden. Einfach mitmachen


----------



## Sn0w1 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

 ein Netzteil wäre mal gut - könnte mal eins gebrauchen bitte danke   So, ich fang shconmal an die Testumgebung vorzubereiten und viele CPU lastige Dinge zu installieren


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Wenn du gern ein Netzteil hättest dann schau doch mal hier vorbei: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...i-luefter-von-lepa-als-preis-juli-2012-a.html


----------



## Sn0w1 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

1. Finde mal User News die noch keiner gefunden hat.
2. Bin erst 17, damit hinfällig >.> 

@ Stephan: Wunsch eingegangen? Nächster Usertest wäre ein Netzteil sehr lobenswert ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Kann ich ja nicht wissen das die zwei Punkte dir das so schwer machen. Dann viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl der nächsten Lesertestprodukte


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Danke ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Vier CPU-Kühler von Enermax*

Eine GTX580 oder GTX670 wäre mal schön


----------

